# DIY-FOLDABLE MIRROR FOR EOS-M= MACRO PHOTOGRAPHY



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I am too old and too lazy , to lay flat on the dirty ground just for macro shooting of tiny flowers , or bending/ twist my back and my legs. Yes, Just ask for my Wife's Cosmetic/ Foldable Mirror and 4 Pieces of velcro = Bing-Go.
Yes, That add the Lid to protect the LCD too.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, I am too old and too lazy , to lay flat on the dirty ground just for macro shooting of tiny flowers , or bending/ twist my back and my legs. Yes, Just ask for my Wife's Cosmetic/ Foldable Mirror and 4 Pieces of velcro = Bing-Go.


----------



## mrzero (Mar 21, 2014)

Velcro? What about a power drill and a 1/4-20 thumbscrew?


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

mrzero said:


> Velcro? What about a power drill and a 1/4-20 thumbscrew?



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend Mrzero.
Sorry, my old age hands are shakeing so bad, An I might over drill in to the bottom of EOS-M, and kill that Beautiful Baby.
Ha, Ha, Ha---Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## DRR (Mar 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > Velcro? What about a power drill and a 1/4-20 thumbscrew?
> ...



I think he means drill into the mirror case (the white part) and use that hole to align with the tripod mount, which takes a 1/4-20 thumbscrew. Mount it to the tripod mount, not along the bottom with velcro.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 21, 2014)

Maestro Surapon! I think you should read this thread. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20038.0


----------



## dcm (Mar 21, 2014)

Reminds me of an old Yashica TLR I used a few times.


----------



## TeT (Mar 22, 2014)

mrzero said:


> Velcro? What about a power drill and a 1/4-20 thumbscrew?



Would inhibit camera sitting flat in some situations.


----------



## TeT (Mar 22, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> Maestro Surapon! I think you should read this thread. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20038.0




Which post in the 7 pages do you feel are pertinent...


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 22, 2014)

TeT said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > Maestro Surapon! I think you should read this thread. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20038.0
> ...



Read down the first page - you'll know when you get there! There are several more.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 22, 2014)

Aah...why not take the posy inside to the kitchen table rather than lay/play in the diet? :


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 22, 2014)

A tilting screen with a mirrorless camera can come in handy for macro use as Surapon has shown. I took this with my NEX and vintage Canon FL 50mm f/3.5 Macro. Fortunately I don't need a mirror  

I might add the butterfly was facing the sky, and my camera was facing down, with the tilted screen enabling me to see what's going on. Sony's focus peaking is another asset in this case, showing in a color of choice (yellow/white/red) the outline of the part of the subject that is in sharp focus.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

DRR said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrzero said:
> ...


I don't think Surapon's wife would be happy to get her mirror back with a hole in its lid ;D ... but seriously, that is a very good idea.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 24, 2014)

This exists:

http://flipbac.com/

http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=itemlist&cat1=Cameras&cat2=Camera%20Accessories&feature1=flipbac


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 25, 2014)

Great idea. To bad I dont have an EOS-M. Thinking of getting one with the 11-22mm, 22mm f2 and 70-200mm f4IS with EF-M. For my travel set up or a 70D with 10-22mm 40 2.8 and 70-200 f4IS.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Great idea. To bad I dont have an EOS-M. Thinking of getting one with the 11-22mm, 22mm f2 and 70-200mm f4IS with EF-M. For my travel set up or a 70D with 10-22mm 40 2.8 and 70-200 f4IS.


I see that, either way, you are planning on getting the 70-200 f/4 IS ... in which case you are better off getting the 70D + 10-22 + 70-200. While the EOS-M is very good with the 11-22 lens, the AF sucks when it comes to 70-200 + the adapter. Also, the weight size advantage that you gain on the EOS-M+11-22 is sort of lost as you also need/carry an adapter to use the 70-200 ... and every time you change lenses, you need to change two things instead of one and it can get pretty annoying. I've have onwed/used the EOS-M with the EF-EF-M adapter, which was great when it cines to image quality but not at all convenient and not to mention the awfully slow autofocus with that combo.
The 70D + 10-22 + 70-200 is a fantastic combo, something the EOS-M just cannot match, be it image quality, low ISO performance, AF speed, tilt/flip & touch screen etc... the 70D is a far superior camera in comparison. Also, currently the AF in video mode of 70D is *far superior* to any Canon DSLR ... when it comes to video the 70D makes my 5D MK III look ancient. If you can, try it at your local store to appreciate its video performance.


----------



## surapon (Apr 1, 2014)

mrzero said:


> Velcro? What about a power drill and a 1/4-20 thumbscrew?




Thanks, Dear Friend mrzero.
Thanks for your great Idea that I do not think about, BUT, I ask my wife for this Mirror, and I will go to buy the High price perfume for her, which cost more than some of my L Lens ---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Here are the Photos of your IDEA.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2014)

That's cool Surapon! Now all that remains is cutting off the excess of the mirror box extending below, and in front of the camera body


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 2, 2014)

So much for mirror less... 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> So much for mirror less... 8)


Good one ;D 8)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 2, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> So much for mirror less... 8)



Too good!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 2, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > So much for mirror less... 8)
> ...



Wait, with all these accessories added to the EOS-M, isn't a 100D _smaller_?


----------



## surapon (Apr 2, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> That's cool Surapon! Now all that remains is cutting off the excess of the mirror box extending below, and in front of the camera body




Thank you so much, my dear friend mrsfotografie.
From your great IDEA, I already Change EOS-M Mirrorless DSLR, to Full size Flippable Mirror EOS-M - MC. ( MC = Macro capability for Lazy Photographer like me).
Ha, Ha, Ha---It must have 2 Heads to make it = Right.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool Surapon! Now all that remains is cutting off the excess of the mirror box extending below, and in front of the camera body
> ...



My dear friend Surapon, that looks really great! I bet the camera is now also easier to hold? I hope your wife is not mad for you destroying her mirror 

By the way I like your old-school FD style lens cap


----------

